# Single Frog?



## BrokenArrow13 (Aug 31, 2012)

I am interested in getting into the dart frog hobby, but, atleast to start, I have no interest in raising any offspring the frogs may yield. So I wanted to know, is there any frog that does well as the only frog in a viv? I have done multiple internet and forum searches, and have read a few of the beginner stickies, but everything I have read only include those frogs who do well in pairs, and those who do well in groups. Perhaps I am using the wrong keywords in my searches, but I was hoping someone could enlighten me on the subject, if not a frog that can live the single life, maybe a way to avoid having to deal with any egg production.

Any insight will be much appreciated,
Ryan


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Any and all Darts I've worked with seem perfectly content with the single life. I think the reason your searches have come up empty is because Darts don't require tank-mates, they are fine alone. This a rarely asked question. Usually newer posters are asking how many frogs they can cram into a tank.


----------



## BrokenArrow13 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks Boon,

Although one day I may be trying to jam vivs full of the little things, the way I see it is if I've never been in the water, I'd like to start out in the shallow end! Now that I know a frog won't die of loneliness, I'll soon be ordering substrate and plants to get a viv established!


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

May I suggest that whatever species you get, try and get a calling male. That way you'll still get to hear the calling (which to some, is one of the best parts of the hobby.)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/69678-sounds-frog-room.html


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL! Sorry I have to laugh because this was one of my very first questions when I got here. Seems reasonable to me! 

Anyway, I was told that frogs do not get lonely. Now I have a few single frogs and they do seem perfectly fine on their own 

As an aside, I was thinking about getting a chicken. I was in emails with a friend, who has chickens, asking about chicken stuff. One email I sent was sent to the wrong person. All it said was "do chickens get lonely?" The friend who got that message had to call me up to make sure I was ok, hahahah.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Brokenarrow, if you get a frog now or get a pair now that are just 2-3months oow you will already have 7-8 months at least before they are of breeding age. Plenty of time to do more research and get situated with your frogs. That and it's not a guarantee that you'll get opposite sex. Just my input so you could raise a pair now and then won't have to fork out a lot of money down the road looking for a proven sexed frog


----------



## BrokenArrow13 (Aug 31, 2012)

That's a good point Pacblu. I was wondering, what do people do with the offspring of their frogs? Do some try to sell them, or simply keep adding vivs to accommodate them? Also, I was looking at getting a frog of the auratus variety, and since I have read they occasionally will have "bad clutches", how many viable offspring should one expect from a pair of them annually? I feel these questions aren't derailing the thread since these are the concerns that led me to ask about lonely frogs to begin with.

And frogface, I bet that chicken wasn't lonely once you got your hot little hands on it!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

a slight hijack...why in the world, Frogface, do you want a chicken other than from KFC??


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

BrokenArrow13 said:


> That's a good point Pacblu. I was wondering, what do people do with the offspring of their frogs? Do some try to sell them, or simply keep adding vivs to accommodate them? Also, I was looking at getting a frog of the auratus variety, and since I have read they occasionally will have "bad clutches", how many viable offspring should one expect from a pair of them annually? I feel these questions aren't derailing the thread since these are the concerns that led me to ask about lonely frogs to begin with.
> 
> And frogface, I bet that chicken wasn't lonely once you got your hot little hands on it!


Everyone's different. Some people will try and sell the frogs, some will go ahead and keep them and grow them out, some will just add to existing vices. It's all different. I can't tell you for certain on the bad clutches with auratus as mine haven't started laying yet.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

IME, dart frogs are a lot bolder when kept in pairs or groups. I had a single auratus for a long time and she didn't even come out to feed unless she was certain that nobody was around. Once I introduced another auratus, she was one of the boldest of all my darts. I strongly reccommend keeping dart frogs in groups; they're just more likely to behave naturally that way. If you don't want breeding, try getting two males or two females.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Judy S said:


> a slight hijack...why in the world, Frogface, do you want a chicken other than from KFC??


A friend of mine has pet chickens and they're hilarious little guys.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I've also noticed that with some frogs, you will see it a lot more if it's in a pair or group. Whether it's because they feel bolder, or just because there's more to do (interact with others), I don't know. But there's definitely a difference in behavior in my experience.

Kris...chickens make excellent pets! We had one a long time ago that my son had hatched out in science class and then brought home. I think she thought she was a dog! She was never lonely with the four kids and myself around because she was constantly getting attention. She was the most spoiled pet ever and loved to be petted. She used to follow me around everywhere and sit in my lap. I think you'd find that chickens are actually a lot of fun.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Not to sidetrack the discussion or anything, but did you keep that chicken inside? Are they potty-trainable? I know parrots can be trained to go in one spot.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

When she was really young/first brought home, she had a box but when she was a little bigger, we made her a large wire crate that she could roam around in and sleep in at night in the house. She also had her own large fenced-in area outside which she loved to spend time in hunting bugs, especially locust. But, more than that...she loved just following us around! If we were outside, she was loose and right with us. She never wandered away very far. We did let her loose to roam the house which was tiled in several rooms. Honestly, it's been a long time ago (about 15 years!), but I don't remember cleaning up chicken poop all the time in the house. I know that wouldn't have lasted very long! Lol! So, I can't say for sure if she was completely "potty-trained" or not, but she must've had some kind of control.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Inside?! Now that's an interesting idea. Let's see, I have my frogs, will have Eric's frogs and a good portion of Bill's frogs, my cat, a large colony of Dubia roaches, a large tub of crickets, untold number of cups of goop with fruit flies, beetles, tadpoles, lots free range spiders that creep me out, and, now a chicken, all in my house. 

I wonder how long before the neighbors call someone, LOL.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wait...Do chickens eat spiders?


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just as Phyllobates Azureus said dart frogs are a lot bolder in groups. I have a single female El Dorado Pumilio and never really saw her that much, but once I introduced a male she was much bolder and now I can almost always see one out in the open.


----------



## jibfest (Dec 1, 2010)

I def agree about keeping a pair to embolden. Even if you end up with a male & female with a little forethought in designing your enclosure (adding a small pond) you could witness IMO the most rewarding part of this hobby, a tank raised froglet! So many worry about pulling eggs for maximum production, but nothing beats seeing a tad being transported to watching him crawl out of the water!

Ryan


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

frogface said:


> Wait...Do chickens eat spiders?


Do chickens eats spiders?


Wendy, that sounds like a pretty cool chicken. Thanks for sharing!


----------

